# French stained glass window portraying Hitler as King Herod



## BikerBabe (Jan 19, 2011)

Hitler as King Herod revealed for first time in French stained glass window | Mail Online

_By PETER ALLEN
Last updated at 8:27 AM on 17th January 2011_

Adolf Hitler was portrayed as a blood-thirsty King Herod 
killing a Jew in a church stained glass window created in 
France at the height of the Nazi Occupation, it emerged today. 

The extraordinary ecclesiastical work of art remained unnoticed for a full 70 years at the St Jacques Church in Montgeron, south of Paris.
If it had been pointed out at the time of its inauguration – in July 1941 – it would have meant almost certain death for those who created it.







_Hair apparent: The closeup of the stained glass at St James' church
in Montgeron, northern France, clearly shows Hitler's strong fringe_


Third Reich soldiers were running France with fierce brutality at the time, and anything attacking the German Fuhrer would have been destroyed immediately. 
As it was, the colourful window clearly depicts a black fringed Hitler as Herod, the infamous biblical King renowned for slaughtering children. 

‘The figure has Hitler’s hair, but his moustache has been hidden behind his arm to avoid serious trouble,’ said Father Dominique Guerin, pastor of the parish.
Now the window is being viewed as a brave symbol of French Resistance during the Occupation of 1940 to 1944. 
It was spotted by a journalist earlier this month, and then highlighted by the church authorities. 

In the window, Herod is slaughtering St Jacques – French for St James – who represents the Jewish people, using a broadsword. 
‘Very few people have noticed it over the years,’ said local historian Renaud Arpin. ‘This ignorance would have been entirely understandable – if you’d known what it depicted during the war you would have been in a great deal of trouble.’









_Brutal: The stained glass window shows Hitler portrayed as Herod Agrippa,
the king of Judea, wielding a sword that is about to behead the praying 
figure of St James. The creators were brothers who worked in churches
throughout France._


The Nazi Holocaust was pursued in France with as much vigour as other parts of the Reich, with French administrators and police assisting the Germans in rounding up Jews. 

The window was created by a pair of brothers called Maumejean, master glassmakers whose work adorns numerous churches in France. 
Mr Arpin said: ‘They often addressed political issues, setting them in a historical context. This would have made sense during the Occupation. It would have been a message of hope and resistance.’

Local MP Isabelle Bigand-Viviani said: ‘This portrayal of Hitler was an act of artistic and religious resistance. It’s a haunting story showing great nerve on the part of the glassmakers.’






_Brave symbol of French Resistance: The windows are part of the 
St. Jacques Church in Montgeron, south of Paris_


Resistance took many forms during the Second World War – from volunteers blowing up Nazi trains to spying – although the French have often been criticised for not taking part in as much as other occupied countries. 
Many French people only took up arms once the Allies had invaded at D-Day in 1944, making the saga of the Montgeron window particularly interesting.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 19, 2011)

I doubt Hitler would have taken offense to a stained-glass window image of him killing a Jew. I think he would've enjoyed the thing, deviant bastard that he was.


----------



## javlin (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought the same thing RA.Hilter probably thought "They fear me now"


----------



## mikewint (Jan 19, 2011)

First and foremost I mean NO offense to anyone but the human mind sees patterns and creates them whenever possible. Cloud shapes and ink blots or even potato chips
1. Jesus in a potato chip
2. Mary in a potato chip


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2011)

Indeed RA, I agree. An interesting find nonetheless.


----------

